# DANKUNG palm thunder



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I guess this is more or less a review, got a e mail these were on sale for 17.00, and they give you some 2040 tubing also, I thought, well, it's cute so why not, got it in 2 weeks, ordered yellow, but got green, looks ok, got the pink wussy looking tubes and little thin pouch, and also some 2040. And couple other kinds of tubes, actually a real nice package, took a while to figure out to hold the little 4 inch tall button shooter, once I got it figured out, it is real nice and super easy to hold and shoot very accurately, accurate as I can shoot, real fun shooter, went thru a bunch of marbles, and feel as tho I got well over my $17.00 worth, lotta fun to shoot..


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the review, Bugar!

That little shooter is on my radar, but I must have been asleep for the $17 sale!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Seventeen dollars for fun,what a deal.Lost more than that on "fun"pool games.


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

That a nice little shooter 
Gotcha self a bargain


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a General II on order from Dankung right now. I've never even handled one of their slingshots but I'm looking forward to it. Monkeynipples sent me some tubes already tied and ready for it so I'm ready when it gets here.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Just traded my general off, great shooter, nice n' pocket size, shot it forbout 3 yr I think, they gooders, swapped it for couple naturals in my collection.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Bugar said:


> Just traded my general off, great shooter, nice n' pocket size, shot it forbout 3 yr I think, they gooders, swapped it for couple naturals in my collection.


Thanks for the information.That gives me confidence since I've never bought from Dankung before.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Been buying from DANKUNG since 2010, never a problem.


----------

